# Irrigation Conduit under Paver Patio



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Middle of a pool build and they cut my irrigation lines on each side of a 36 x16ft pool. I am planning to reconnect everything myself, but there is one section I am looking for opinions on.

There is a section close to the house that will soon be covered by 16feet of pavers. Rather than taking it all the way around the pool and back to the house (100+ ft) to reconnect, can I bury a 2" sch40 conduit and then feed the 3/4" poly through it for 16ft under the patio? Would save me a lot of trenching and $ for poly pipe!

I will need to speak with paver contractor to make sure I bury it 12" or more as to not interfere with paver base.

Does this plan make sense?


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I did that when running my irrigation lines under my driveway at our last house, but I bored under the driveway. Since you're trenching, I would compact the trench lines really good before the pavers get installed so there isn't any settling later that'll mess up your pavers. They'll compact the paver base, but if the soil below the paver base isn't fully compacted I'd think the paver base would settle, and ultimately the pavers.


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Good point @ENVY23. Thanks for your input


----------

